# Ancient style themed viv



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive been working on this the last week or so and have taken some pics of the space board stage and grouting.

below are some pics:





















in between the building stage i added some expanding foam inbetween the gaps to fill it out a bit.


grouting stage:



















gonna add a couple more layers of grot and then crack on with painting.

let me know what you think!!


----------



## harlowherps (Mar 16, 2008)

I like it, is cleaning not going to be a pain? Well done, would like to see it finished

Sent from my SII


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

harlowherps said:


> I like it, is cleaning not going to be a pain? Well done, would like to see it finished
> 
> Sent from my SII


thank you!
cleaning isnt an issue, there is plenty of room to get in behind that ledge. shall hopefully have it done within the next few weeks :2thumb:


----------



## harlowherps (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool, well good luck and ill watch this space lol :thumbs: ps. What's going in it

Sent from my SII


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

That is going to look sick once its completed! How big is that viv and what's going in it?


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

its a 4x2x2 viv and the plan is to move my bearded dragon or ackie monitor into there. however, im thinking of selling once its finished!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

sharkjaw said:


> That is going to look sick once its completed! How big is that viv and what's going in it?


thank you also  cant wait to get it finished!


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> its a 4x2x2 viv and the plan is to move my bearded dragon or ackie monitor into there. however, im thinking of selling once its finished!


I think you should put the ackie in it. Will their claws not tear the polystyrene to peices?


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

looking awesome, how old and big is the ackie and do you know what sex as i may be interested lol


----------



## City&Colour (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great :2thumb:
Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

**

 looks awesome


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

sharkjaw said:


> I think you should put the ackie in it. Will their claws not tear the polystyrene to peices?


The polystyrene is going to be covered in about 4 layers of grout and then im adding a sand mixed with pva glue paste over the top. should be nice and sturdy :2thumb: ive done it for my bearded dragon vivs and leo viv.



Reptor said:


> looking awesome, how old and big is the ackie and do you know what sex as i may be interested lol


The Ackies are only around 6 weeks old and are not for sale! unfortunately im unsure on their sex as they're too young :lol2:



City&Colour said:


> Looks great :2thumb:
> Looking forward to seeing it finished.


Thank you!! Getting the second layer of grout added today and hopefully might be able to squeeze a 3rd in tonight.



Swain86 said:


> looks awesome


Thank you, much appreciated :no1:


----------



## skinner (Dec 9, 2008)

that looks great, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking great so far!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

skinner said:


> that looks great, cant wait to see it finished


Thank you :2thumb:


brumboa said:


> Looking great so far!


Much appreciated!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks great :no1:





Reptor said:


> looking awesome, how old and big is the ackie and do you know what sex as i may be interested lol


i think he meant the viv might be up for sale


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

This reminds me of that mayan themed viv that was posted a few weeks ago.. one of which I plan to totally rip of when i get my bigger viv in a few days!

Great carving work I must say.. I didn't read all the replies, but is that all done out of polly? how did you get such smooth and straight edges on the two figures?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

mouseman11 said:


> but is that all done out of polly?


It looks like kingspan board


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

mouseman11 said:


> This reminds me of that mayan themed viv that was posted a few weeks ago.. one of which I plan to totally rip of when i get my bigger viv in a few days!
> 
> Great carving work I must say.. I didn't read all the replies, but is that all done out of polly? how did you get such smooth and straight edges on the two figures?


thats where i got the inspiration from, i thought id give it a go!

thank you, i totally blagged it and got my brother to help with the carving. i used a high density polystyrene called space foam, really easy to cut and shape!

super easy to sand down also to get nice smooth edges


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished article :2thumb:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

quick update.
ive managed to squeeze in another 2 coats of grout today so now its time to leave it be and set for the next few days.

next... the plan is to do a mixture of pva mixed with water and sand to make a paste. this is going to be applied to the shapes which look like bricks to give it that more natural appearance and texture.... hopefully it will work


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

samurai said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see the finished article :2thumb:


 
Cheers mate!!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

4 days and the grout still hasnt dried!! 
Im starting to get impatient :bash:

Updates will be up during this week


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

use a hair dryer


----------



## pepee (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey man,

I'm new here and i favo'd this post and i'm realy qurious how this will turn out.
Are you still going to update this post ?

Ty,
peter.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

looks very well indeed!! any up dates ?


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys!

sorry its been a while since ive updated this thread! ive been busy with work and havent got round to getting some pics with the things ive done to the viv.

ive recently finished painting it and will get some pics up tonight!


----------



## kirks (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks awesome! similar to a few ive done, they're so much better than anything you can buy and very rewarding when you see you lizard enjoying them


----------



## pepee (Jan 14, 2012)

Jamesferrassie said:


> hey guys!
> 
> sorry its been a while since ive updated this thread! ive been busy with work and havent got round to getting some pics with the things ive done to the viv.
> 
> ive recently finished painting it and will get some pics up tonight!


:2thumb: Cheers !!! :notworthy:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

ok so another updated! i have recently scraped the paint job. I was happy with how it turned out at all. so i went back to the drawing board, i am currently adding the finishing touches and last bits of paint.
then varnishing! will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

The finished item, picture quality isnt great!
I hope you like what ive done. thanks.


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

That looks amazing. If i was a lizard i would love it! Great work


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

ChaCha said:


> That looks amazing. If i was a lizard i would love it! Great work


 
thank you :2thumb:
really chuffed with how its turned out. you cant really see the painted detail that well in the pics but, it looks really stone like :lol2:


----------

